# Looking for some new music



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey so upon receiving my new mircrosd card I decided I really, really need new music so I was wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions based on what I like 

I like a fairly dynamic list of music I would think. ranging from:
Pink Floyd
Jimi Hendrix

to more hard rock like:
AC/DC
Ozzy Osbourne
Three days grace
skillet

to more softer stuff like:
styx
Kansas
the beatles
linkin park

mostly just wanting to get more hard rock that I can really blast and jam out to, but all suggestions are welcome 

(yes I realized the different artists I grouped together are not necessarily very similar, it was just to paint more of a picture)


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i dont know if you will like what i listen to but anything from d.r.i,the melvins,suicidal tendencies,old metallica(cliff burton days)agent orange,circle jerks,anthrax,black flag,bad brains,the list can go on for pages with me


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

All of the stuff I'm linking isn't exactly similar, so if you don't like Baroness, don't skip out on the others or vice versa  Keep in mind everything I've described is only my personal opinion 

Fu Manchu - In Search Of
Everything on this album sounds huge, especially the guitars. Really fuzzed out rock.





Baroness - Blue Album 
I got into them through their first 2 records, but most people wouldn't like them. They were quite different, but Blue is a great album. The full album is on a playlist on youtube, but this is one of my favorite songs on the album. Jake Leg and Sweetest Curse are great too.






Queens of the Stone Age - Self Titled
Incredible album!






Clutch - The Elephant Riders
This one has a few silly songs on it, but the album is also incredible






Judas Priest - Sad Wings of Destiny
My favorite by them. This album is a lot cooler than their other stuff 






Danzig - Self Titled
Everything about this album kicks ass. The guitar tone, the punchy ass snare, Danzig's vocals, the bass. Everything. 






High On Fire - Death Is This Communion
Heavy ****.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Also, if you like Black Sabbath, check out:

Pentagram - First Daze Here
Old band from the 70s, really really good. I love the way the drums sound on these recordings





Jerusalem - Jerusalem
Another old band from the 70s. Recording quality isn't the greatest, but it's still rockin'.
I can't find the full album on youtube





Not black sabbath:

Kyuss - Welcome to Sky Valley & Blues for the Red Sun
Josh & Nick's previous band before Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Based on the you ones listed, you should be able to like

Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson for the progressive side of Rock but if you like PF for their hits played on the radio like Money and Another brick in the wall, I am not sure. 

All British but based on the few Domestic groups you mentioned with very unique styles you may like these. Besides that the British Kill all domestic Rock recordings by 9 to 1 out of 10 Albums in most cases, based on my experience but it may be limited or I have had bad luck when it comes to Rock recordings.

PT




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSEQZ8reJA4

SW recent from last feb 2015





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCHEj70o-OM


From Muse the first albums I would check would be The 2nd law and Drones, I think the SQ is excellent on the 2nd law and the newer Drones is very close, on the 2nd law you will find tracks with good vocals, bass and good dynamics for Rock. The drums are really good on the Drones CD at least 6 or more good track on each CD, they are worth owning. 


The 2nd law complete, the recording is much better on the CD the video does not reflect the actual quality of it 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej8rdi-cwdw&list=PL54431cQSETCL_aiFfRzZXab03f3Y8jk7&index=1




A couple from the Drones 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5sJhSNUkwQ







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqLRqzTp6Rk







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF1DQr5dKW8


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

hahaha you guys are listing these faster then I can listen to them 

Lou that stuff was personally to thrashy for me  the music I like, but most of those when the vocals come in I just cant take it (the ones with the deep metal voice)  I really like the guitar work of suicidal tendencies, still have a few to listen of your suggestions

Alda im liking a lot of it so far  still have the last three to listen to, high on fire was probably too hardcore for my liking  gotta say I really didn't like judas priest because of the songs I heard from him...so I generally kinda avoided him, but that album is pretty damn good. 

Alrojoca, haven't listened to any of that this moment (dont have the time to right, right now) but as for the pink Floyd comment, im not gonna lie, I like those two tracks, but I find myself listening to brain damage, eclipse, time, learning to fly, comfortably numb, in the flesh...etc


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-3gkIe1oBs


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Queens and Kyuss, or anything Josh gets his hands on..
The mentioned QotSA self title is one of the ultimate driving albums!!!

Since you're into Pink Floyd maybe check out Tame Impala.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

That Magma is pretty good reminds me of the Mahavishnu Orchestra 

This is a cover






The Muse songs are only 4 mins, very short and after the 2nd or third time each they come easy and have very enjoyable vocals, drums, bass and guitar.

More later assuming those are good enough.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

SoundChaser said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-3gkIe1oBs


this reminds me of this, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjHsU7Fcb5w, gammon isn't around anymore, but from them i ventured into dream theater.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

jpeezy said:


> this reminds me of this, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjHsU7Fcb5w, gammon isn't around anymore, but from them i ventured into dream theater.


I never heard of Gamalon. Checked out this and other video’s by them and they’re smoken!

If you like dream theatre you may dig Liquid Tension Experiment. Same drummer (Mike Portney) and they take it up a notch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JaKNiWMOg


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> That Magma is pretty good reminds me of the Mahavishnu Orchestra
> 
> This is a cover
> 
> ...


Not easy to cover the magnificent Mahavishnu Orchestra…

Is this the Muse you’re referring to?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog

They’re ok… No comparison to Mahavishnu though.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Try Riverside, Long Distance Calling, Porcupine Tree, just to name a few.

https://youtu.be/47a6joeZu8Y
https://youtu.be/XRQJ453dpmw


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

SoundChaser said:


> Not easy to cover the magnificent Mahavishnu Orchestra…
> 
> Is this the Muse you’re referring to?
> 
> ...




I get it, the OP listed Kansas, Styx etc, the only new group I could come up to close to linken Park, or the old Queen, U2 would be Muse. That's for 4-5 min rock songs.

For progressive rock songs of up to 19 min each, there is a whole list of new and even older similar groups that the op may like

And let's not forget this guy, this was the raw model and the one than most if not all the new best metal guitar players learned from or followed, before they became what they are today and that includes Petrucci. And I am not saying it due to this track, but if you go to min 5:50 on the liquid ten exp acid rain track link posted earlier, you find a part that sounds just like Al di meola, racing with the devil on a Spanish highway at min 3:30. Not so much to do with playing the instrument just the similarities of the music. 
I did not want to get into the Jazz topic, but a lot of the fast rock with fusion and improvisation comes from some form of Jazz anyway, just like Mahavishnu is a jazz fusion, or a jazz/Rock fusion old group.









And this is a recent good video to watch just for fun






Jpeezy That Gamalon song is pretty good, I'll have to check more out.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> I get it, the OP listed Kansas, Styx etc, the only new group I could come up to close to linken Park, or the old Queen, U2 would be Muse. That's for 4-5 min rock songs.
> 
> For progressive rock songs of up to 19 min each, there is a whole list of new and even older similar groups that the op may like
> 
> ...


He said the "J" azz word ?, I was thinking exact same thing, gamalon is so much like jazz fusion, really the only place I've found that particular album was on Amazon. Really ahead of their time as far as cleanliness of production, as were many others in this genre.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks everyone for opening my eyes to all this new to me music! Happy new year!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Happy New year! Happy new music to post. 



It is hard not to miss the similarity 







And this seems like a blend of Pink F and PTree. These guys combined.







The one I knew first, it starts the same way. ha,


----------



## Coolbeans (Apr 6, 2015)

Ive really been into Pucifer lately.

Conditions of my parole
Queen B
Indigo Children
The Arsonist
Life of Brian

Those are some of my favs


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Good to see more options.



This is just for information just in case these very talented guys were not known







This is how they did it back then when, they had no pre recorded tracks and computers


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

I might have posted these anyway since this is probably my favorite album of all time. but with the recent loss I felt it necessary to post.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJL7fwxYlmA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsZ7yTeczI8

and of course

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g33-W9t2q2Q


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Any updates on the recommendations so far?

I thought I would share one last one, before I post more, it's tough what to post unless some feedback is known to go from there.

Warning! Make sure you listen to this piece for at least 25-30 times before you even begin to understand how good and genius it is. 22 min song  
The instrumental work is really something, glad to see a non British group exceed to my taste, amazing talent and from most pieces from the black clouds and silver linings album are probably the best from these guys. In fact they came up with just an instrumental version of it, that for me was great since some vocal were a bit dark for me.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I just got this cd and I am really enjoying it:

_The very best of Fleetwood Mac_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr_lennWeJ0&index=13&list=PLr7AxEAVTFLbbzVbZy_FCa8S41ezIcnsh

Great quality recording, btw!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks great 

I think the op is looking for new Not very well known progressive, metal, rock style, instead of pop rock country style music


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Travis Barker


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Your musical tastes seem very similar to mine. Some suggestions that are in a slightly different genre;

Spies: Agents of Espionage on Telarc
James Newton Howard & Friends
Flim & the BB's: Multiple albums
Dream Theater: Multiple albums

Going old school;
Bad Company
Queen
Rush
Eagles


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

DDfusion said:


> Travis Barker


OH come on, honestly I like pit bull way better.






EeeDeeEye said:


> Your musical tastes seem very similar to mine. Some suggestions that are in a slightly different genre;
> 
> Spies: Agents of Espionage on Telarc
> James Newton Howard & Friends
> ...


I forgot to mention that on th DT black clouds and silver linings, some parts sound a lot like rush, not only for the singer's voice but also some of the style in some parts


----------



## db doctor (Feb 23, 2016)

The Kings of Prog Rock: Spocks Beard
Europe's Kings of Prog Rock: Big Big Train


----------

